# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Извините меня за долгое молчание, у нас были долгие выходные

## Wowik

Как бы по вежливее выразить? Тут две недели на письмо не отвечал. 
Написал 
"Sorry for long silence due to our long New Year holidays" 
Но что-то совсем не нравится.

----------


## Ken Watts

Wowik wrote:  

> Sorry for the long silence due to our long New Year holidays

 You can also write:  I apologise(BrE)/apologize(AmE) for the delay . . .  
However that explanation without more is probably not going to make the person happy. Here is a link to some guidelines in English for writing Apology letters: http://www.writing-business-letters.com ... tters.html

----------


## Wowik

> http://www.writing-business-letters.com/apology-letters.html

 Спасибо, но мне так официально не надо. 
Я пишу коллеге по работе. Хотелось бы одной строчкой в начале письма, а не парой абзацев  :: , а дальше перейти к делу. 
Ну так и посылаю: "Sorry for the long silence due to our long New Year holidays"

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Ken Watts  http://www.writing-business-letters.com/apology-letters.html   Спасибо, но мне так официально не надо. 
> Я пишу коллеге по работе. Хотелось бы одной строчкой в начале письма, а не парой абзацев , а дальше перейти к делу. 
> Ну так и посылаю: "Sorry for the long silence due to our long New Year holidays"

 То, что ты написал правильное только если ты продолжишь предложение. Ещё, это понято, но не звучит естественно. Я бы сказал: 
"Sorry for not writing in a while, we had very long New Year holidays."

----------


## Zaya

> То, что ты написал, правильно только если ты продолжишь предложение. И ещё: это понятно, но звучит неестественно.

----------


## Wowik

> "Sorry for not writing in a while, we had very long New Year holidays."

 Спасибо. Видать эта недоконченность предложения меня и терзала. Да, так теперь логичнее.
Оказалось, что не ту кнопку нажал и письмо еще не отправил. 
Вставляю исправленый вариант "Sorry for not writing in a while, we had very long New Year holidays."

----------


## Dogboy182

Sorry yo, I meant to hit you back but damn, we be getting mad days off up in Russia for them holidays, you heard? 
Informal enough?  ::

----------


## paulb

> Sorry yo, I meant to hit you back but damn, we be getting mad days off up in Russia for them holidays, you heard? 
> Informal enough?

 That's the funniest thing I've seen on this forum so far. That's probably because I don't get the jokes in Russian.

----------


## Dogboy182

Glad to help someone  ::

----------

